
Ask HN: Is Pinboard abandonware? - mikegioia
I&#x27;ve been a long-time Pinboard user but noticed a potential problem with the archiving feature. I sent a support request on April 12th but haven&#x27;t heard anything back. I just sent another now, but noticed that their Blog is now offline.<p>The problem I&#x27;m having is that Pinboard&#x27;s crawler is overwriting previously cached copies with 500&#x2F;40x errors if the page is now offline. I need to know if they keep historical copies or the &quot;last known good&quot; version and if not, sadly need to migrate everything yet again to a new system.<p>If anyone has any info I would very much appreciate it. I know idlewords is an HN user too so I figured this site was my next best place to look.
======
idlewords
Your support request is aging in the support cellar, and will be answered!

~~~
mikegioia
Thanks!

